# Can you tell me about your strange periods?(TMI)



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Thanks.









Isntead of bright heavy flow I'm getting (sorry for the detail) clumpy brown chunks. My liner is almost clean. I don't even need a pad (I always need one for the first 2-3 days).

Hum?
Has your body ever played this kind of tricks on you? The clumps kind a scary looking.


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

That was my last period. I was just coming off of my birth control, finishing my last pack of pills. My period usually lasts 8 days. This only lasted 4 and although I was barely bleeding, i had horrible cramps. Everything seemed to be there when I wiped, and not even getting to the pad. It was very weird. That was April 10th-14th. I have not had a period since. I expected this coming off the pill though. I know im not giving you much help. I tested to be sure 1 week later, and it wsa negative. So now I just wait for AF to come again.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Never had anything like that, but I have had two periods basically back to back in one month that freaked me out. I felt so drained and just yucky.







I think anything that we have that is out of the ordinary should be discussed with an OB or MW - just to be safe.


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Oriole- I could have written this myself. The only difference is I have been having AF every 16-19 days since 7 weeks PP, and it is here from 5-10 days. I talked to my RE and he says the cause is because I am breastfeeding. He thinks that once I stop BF all should retuen to normal.


----------



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

My periods are a bit like that when I have an anovulatory cycle - which is generally 14-21 days long and they alternate with an ovulatory cycle which is 28 days +. I think it is brown (at least for me anyway) because without a proper surge from ovulation then support from progesterone the lining gets - er- old.
I have PCOS and low estrogen. Breastfeeding would make sense as another cause.

Oh, and when I came off Yaz (only lasted a month on it) EW my period was clumpy and sheety, freaked me right out. Apparently caused by high progesterone levels.

HTH


----------

